# Canon PIXMA MG3520 printer setup; cannot detect printer



## evets100 (Jan 7, 2021)

I recently upgraded to a Dell Optiplex 9020 running Win10 from a CompaqCQ60-615DX running Win 7. My problem is that I cannot seem to get my Canon PIXMA MG3520 printer (picked up second hand about 5 years ago, I believe it’s about 7years old), to work. Obviously, the biggest differences are a new computer and a new operating system. Since the printer still works and the Dell recognizes that something has been connected to the USB port, I think the problem is either something in Win10 or a driver issue. When I try to download and install the printer drivers, the printer cannot be detected for either USB or WiFi installation. (Since I have tried this installation more than once there may be residual files that may need to be cleaned up, but I do not know how to do this or where to look either). When I go into Control Panel it does not detect any printer. When I go to File/Print from Word and try to add a printer, my printer is there but indicates driver not available. The scanner is recognized and it states that it is functioning. Any thoughts?


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Hello and welcome @evets100!

So I understand the current situation. You have a Canon PIXMA MG3520, which can be connected via USB or Wireless connection. You had a Compaq machine that was Windows 7 and was connected via USB. You have a new Windows 10 computer that is a Dell machine, and you are connected via USB. It appears that your computer does recognize the printer but shows the driver for the printer is missing.

I checked the printer specifications on Canon's site and originally it looks like Windows XP, Windows 7, and Windows 8 are supported for this machine. Canon does have Windows 10 drivers listed on their site. I suspect that Windows 10 tried to install the printer itself. I would suggest the following:

Remove the printer from Control Panel > Devices and Printers or Settings > Devices > Printers. If it asks to delete the drivers as well, allow that.

Next, remove the printer from the USB connection (or take out the power cord from the printer).

Following that, download the driver I have linked and follow the instructions. Depending on your browser, it may show it's unsecure/possible not safe. This is from Canon you should allow it / keep the file.

I would assume at some point the installation will ask you to connect the printer. Only connect it when it tells you to.

Let us know if that helps.


----------



## evets100 (Jan 7, 2021)

Thank you for your reply. When I click on the link (Windows 10 Drivers) my systems churns for a bit but then nothing opens or happens.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

You may need to right click on the link and choose save link as... My browser (chrome) has been weird lately where it will not even try to download the file because it flags it as unsecure.


----------



## evets100 (Jan 7, 2021)

Couriant, Thank you very much. The problem is solved..!!


----------

